# Affordable Ways to Feed Whiskey Habit



## CardsHockey (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm a big fan of sipping whiskey and reading a book at night to wind down. I'm no expert in whiskey/bourbon, but I really like Knob Creek. However, at $38/bottle from my grocery store, I'm wondering if there is a smarter way to buy in bulk and/or online? I did some online searching and did not find much. I know wine can be ordered by the crate online.

Doesn't necessarily have to be Knob Creek, but I want something decent. Which leads to a related question, any "must tries" on your list for me to check out? Thanks.


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm not sure I have any recommendations for much less than $38 a bottle, frankly. I'm sure you will save something by shopping around online though.

For those of us in the UK / Ireland it's sometimes possible to pick up something absurdly cheaply if it is marked down in a big retailer whose economies of scale allow them to do it... So, I have gotten Talisker 10 year old and Auchentoshan American Oak for about 30% off in Tesco, for example.

More generally though, I prefer to support retailers I like (Celtic Whiskey Shop... Master of Malt...) rather than the really big boys.

The biggest bargains in whisky are actually in the middle - upper end of the market IMO. When you do your homework and spend 50-70 on a bottle of something that is as good as something worth 100+...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am certainly no expert and only occasionally will sit down to sip a couple fingers of the old "rot gut()! However I can tell you that Bulleit Bourbon is reasonably priced and goes down easily. It just might be worth your consideration. :thumbs-up:


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Bulleit Bourbon is great; Bulleit Rye is good as well. Have you tried Maker's Mark? Decent price and a standard for many bourbon drinkers. Wild Turkey 101 got me through under grad. WL Weller is a good deal for the price as well.

Make sure you buy handles (1.75 liters), not smaller bottles; this will save you over the long term.

Cheers!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The Irishman said:


> I'm not sure I have any recommendations for much less than $38 a bottle, frankly. I'm sure you will save something by shopping around online though.
> 
> For those of us in the UK / Ireland it's sometimes possible to pick up something absurdly cheaply if it is marked down in a big retailer whose economies of scale allow them to do it... So, I have gotten Talisker 10 year old and Auchentoshan American Oak for about 30% off in Tesco, for example.
> 
> ...


+1.

Higher end supermarkets offer some outstanding discounts in England, if you are prepared to be patient.

Master of Malt is my preferred on-line retailer also - a fine selection and an admirable service.


----------



## CardsHockey (Oct 30, 2014)

cellochris said:


> Bulleit Bourbon is great; Bulleit Rye is good as well.


I recently tried Bulleit at a business meeting and really liked it. But when I looked for it at the grocery story last night I wasn't sure which one I had tried - the cheaper $26 bottle or the "10 Year" $48 bottle. Given the upscale nature of the meeting, I figured it was the 10 year bottle and didn't want to risk the cheaper bottle.



cellochris said:


> Have you tried Maker's Mark? Decent price and a standard for many bourbon drinkers.


This is what I ended up buying last night. Cheaper at $30 for 750ml and not a bad drink at all, but I think the extra $8 for Knob Creek will be worth it. Knob Creek seems much smoother to me.


----------



## CardsHockey (Oct 30, 2014)

The Irishman said:


> The biggest bargains in whisky are actually in the middle - upper end of the market IMO. When you do your homework and spend 50-70 on a bottle of something that is as good as something worth 100+...


Any suggested names to check out? Don't need a full list, just 2 or 3 to get me started. I'm not opposed to moving up market once in awhile. Thanks!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^^^

Lagavulin.

Ardbeg.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

CardsHockey said:


> I recently tried Bulleit at a business meeting and really liked it. But when I looked for it at the grocery story last night I wasn't sure which one I had tried - the cheaper $26 bottle or the "10 Year" $48 bottle. Given the upscale nature of the meeting, I figured it was the 10 year bottle and didn't want to risk the cheaper bottle.
> ............................


Give the $26 bottle a try...I suspect you will be pleasantly surprised! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

CardsHockey said:


> Any suggested names to check out? Don't need a full list, just 2 or 3 to get me started. I'm not opposed to moving up market once in awhile. Thanks!


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

There are so many options depending on what you want, it's hard to recommend stuff without being arbitrary.

Master of Malt might not economical to order from in the U.S but their blogs and tasting notes are good for just browsing.

If you like Bulleit have you tried their Rye? 

From the U.S I also liked Smooth Ambler Old Scout and Balcones (various offerings...). A bit more boutique-y.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

The Irishman said:


> There are so many options depending on what you want, it's hard to recommend stuff without being arbitrary.
> ...


Although some judicious guidance when there are so many options might help.

OP, both the whiskies I recommended are Islay whiskies (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islay_whisky). Lagavulin is a particular favourite: very peaty and complex (to whisky, what a 'full-bodied' wine would be). Ardbeg is interesting for its lighter yet distinctly Islay characteristics.

Other members will have their own favourites - Shaver's picture is not showing, but I believe he is more of a Speyside man.

Good luck - sipping whisky (always in moderation, hence the issue of buying in bulk does not arise for me) is one of life's simple pleasures!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Although some judicious guidance when there are so many options might help.
> 
> OP, both the whiskies I recommended are Islay whiskies (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islay_whisky). Lagavulin is a particular favourite: very peaty and complex (to whisky, what a 'full-bodied' wine would be). Ardbeg is interesting for its lighter yet distinctly Islay characteristics.
> 
> ...


Tis true, Speysides and Juras are my favourite tipples.

As with Mr B I rarely imbibe more than two, maybe three, large one's in the single sitting.


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

Balfour said:


> Although some judicious guidance when there are so many options might help.


Indeed, which is why I went on to make some suggestions .

If I were starting again I would probably have tried to hit all of the Scottish major distilling 'regions' earlier. I just stuck to Islay for years (oh, what a chore...).

What I try to do with friends is advise them to branch out earlier to get a better sense of what they really enjoy. Finding the right gateway can open people up whereas the wrong one (dare I say too peaty an Islay, for example) can have the opposite effect.

Some of the tasting sets offered by Master of Malt are good in this regard.


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

CardsHockey said:


> Any suggested names to check out? Don't need a full list, just 2 or 3 to get me started. I'm not opposed to moving up market once in awhile. Thanks!


Knob Creek is a small batch by Beam. I like most of their other offerings as well.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

OP, I see you are from Ann Arbor. I was just there last week. If you have the time and interest, check out Ashley's. They have flights of bourbon and whiskey.


----------



## CardsHockey (Oct 30, 2014)

cellochris said:


> OP, I see you are from Ann Arbor. I was just there last week. If you have the time and interest, check out Ashley's. They have flights of bourbon and whiskey.


Thanks for the tip. It's been years since I've been to Ashley's and I probably had a few IPAs - my beer of choice.


----------



## CardsHockey (Oct 30, 2014)

Balfour said:


> Good luck - sipping whisky (always in moderation, hence the issue of buying in bulk does not arise for me) is one of life's simple pleasures!


Of course. I never have more than 1 or 2 drinks in a sitting, and not every day. I figured I could buy several month's worth of bourbon at a time to save same money though. It is my understanding as long as the bottle is unopened and stored in a dry, dark area it will keep for a long time. Is this not correct?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

CardsHockey said:


> Of course. I never have more than 1 or 2 drinks in a sitting, and not every day. I figured I could buy several month's worth of bourbon at a time to save same money though. It is my understanding as long as the bottle is unopened and stored in a dry, dark area it will keep for a long time. Is this not correct?


Oh yes. I'd just prefer a range of different things in the drinks cabinet!


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Trying to make economies with drink is hardly worth it. Either abstain, if money is tight, or forget the expense and just buy whatever you want, but I would advise against ordering bulk quantities. What if you go off Knob Creek, or you discover something else that you prefer? You'll then be stuck with a case of drink you no longer want.
From time to time, just to save a bit of money I have tried to convince myself that I quite like this or that blended whisky, or Bulgarian wine or whatever. The virtue of this method is that when you are finally able to go back to your favourite single malt or Premier Cru, the enjoyment of it is redoubled.


----------



## CardsHockey (Oct 30, 2014)

Langham said:


> Trying to make economies with drink is hardly worth it. Either abstain, if money is tight, or forget the expense and just buy whatever you want, but I would advise against ordering bulk quantities. What if you go off Knob Creek, or you discover something else that you prefer? You'll then be stuck with a case of drink you no longer want.


Good point on the value of being able to sample and not being stuck with one brand. For me and saving money, it's more about being frugal (single income family with 3 kids) and convincing the wife I'm not frivolously spending money than actually not being able to afford it.



Langham said:


> From time to time, just to save a bit of money I have tried to convince myself that I quite like this or that blended whisky, or Bulgarian wine or whatever. The virtue of this method is that when you are finally able to go back to your favourite single malt or Premier Cru, the enjoyment of it is redoubled.


Very true. I experienced this last night with Maker's Mark. Although a decent whiskey, it made me wish I had spend the extra $8 for Knob Creek. I'm sure I'll enjoy my next more expensive bottle even more now.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

CardsHockey said:


> Good point on the value of being able to sample and not being stuck with one brand. For me and saving money, it's more about being frugal (single income family with 3 kids) and convincing the wife I'm not frivolously spending money than actually not being able to afford it.


Well good luck with that. I have been in a similar position myself at times (exercising frugality while maintaining proper standards), and if I might make a suggestion, drawing on past experience, I would arrange for your cases of whisky to be delivered at a time when your wife is likely to be away.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

CardsHockey said:


> Of course. I never have more than 1 or 2 drinks in a sitting, and not every day. I figured I could buy several month's worth of bourbon at a time to save same money though. It is my understanding as long as the bottle is unopened and stored in a dry, dark area it will keep for a long time. Is this not correct?


I cannot imagine keeping a bottle unopened! This being so, if you intend to keep an opened bottle for over a year, and especially if it is rather low in level, then the advice here is quite sound: https://whiskyinformative.com/2012/12/06/how-to-properly-store-whisky/

.
.
.
.


----------



## CardsHockey (Oct 30, 2014)

Langham said:


> Well good luck with that. I have been in a similar position myself at times (exercising frugality while maintaining proper standards), *and if I might make a suggestion, drawing on past experience, I would arrange for your cases of whisky to be delivered at a time when your wife is likely to be away*.


Wise advice but you're preaching to the choir my friend.  I already do my best to intercept my BB packages before the wife sees them.... and bicycling stuff, but that's unrelated to this forum!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll admit that I haven't read the whole thread, but If you're looking for bourbon, one of my favorites is Buffalo Trace, which is around $20-$25 down here. I also use Ezra Brooks black label (90 proof) for mixing- it's surprisingly not bad and $20 for 1.75L.

for scotch, if you go in the $50-$80 range, I've got recommendations for days lol


----------



## Mike75 (Jul 18, 2013)

My everyday bourbon is Elijah Craig 12 year, which I prefer over the other mid-tier bourbons like Knob and Woodford. And I can usually find it for less than $30/bottle.


----------



## EckFaeGlasgow (Apr 1, 2016)

Balfour said:


> ^^^
> 
> Lagavulin.
> 
> Ardbeg.


Excellent choices!

Talisker have released a few new labels (no age statement) that are worth a try.

Personally, little beats Balvennie Doublewood for the day to day - sherry casked and considerably less peat than Lagavulin for example.

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CardsHockey (Oct 30, 2014)

Mike75 said:


> My everyday bourbon is Elijah Craig 12 year, which I prefer over the other mid-tier bourbons like Knob and Woodford. And I can usually find it for less than $30/bottle.


Sounds like it is worth a try. Thanks!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

With this thread in mind I gambled on a bottle of Glen Grant. At a measly £20 it is the least expensive Speyside single malt of which I am aware and yet it was not an unreasonable dram.


----------



## HeartMD (Feb 6, 2015)

I would suggest 12yo W.L Weller whiskey. Tastes similar to young Pappy Van Winkle (or so I'm told). Same mash bill as Pappy and same distillery. Less than $30 a bottle.


----------



## CardsHockey (Oct 30, 2014)

Mike75 said:


> My everyday bourbon is Elijah Craig 12 year, which I prefer over the other mid-tier bourbons like Knob and Woodford. And I can usually find it for less than $30/bottle.


Just tried Elijah Craig yesterday. Paid $30 and it definitely delivered on taste for the money. I also bought Maker's Mark for $30 and I think Elijah Craig is way better - I don't ever plan on buying Maker's Mark again.


----------



## Mike75 (Jul 18, 2013)

Good to hear. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Toyman (May 4, 2016)

Four Roses has 3 or 4 levels of bourbon. Very smooth and somewhat sweet. I believe the yellow label is under $30. My goto for lower priced is the Elijah Craig noted above. Very good. Eagle Rare is another in that price range/quality. If you stretch your budget a little Basil Hayden is one of my favorites (~$40) and Blanton's tops my list (~$50) for 'mid-tier' bourbons.


----------



## CardsHockey (Oct 30, 2014)

I found the Holy Grail! I live in Michigan but traveled to Europe last week via Toronto's airport due to the significant price savings vs Detroit. Anyways, at the Duty Free shop in Port Huron, MI on my way to Toronto I found 1 liter bottles of small batch Knob Creek for $22. This is a 55% discount to the typical $38 price for 750ml. I've never seen Knob Creek in any other Duty Free shop so an FYI for those who happen to travel that way!

Looks like I'll be going to Canada more often. :beer:


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

CardsHockey said:


> I found the Holy Grail! I live in Michigan but traveled to Europe last week via Toronto's airport due to the significant price savings vs Detroit. Anyways, at the Duty Free shop in Port Huron, MI on my way to Toronto I found 1 liter bottles of small batch Knob Creek for $22. This is a 55% discount to the typical $38 price for 750ml. I've never seen Knob Creek in any other Duty Free shop so an FYI for those who happen to travel that way!
> 
> Looks like I'll be going to Canada more often. :beer:


Very nice, cheers!


----------



## jknight8907 (Jan 3, 2013)

Do you have a Costco in your area? Their Kirkland brand bourbon is very good and inexpensive. 

Also, it's worthwhile to do the math on which bottle size is cheapest per ounce. I've always bought handles, but eventually noticed that Bulleit is actually slightly cheaper per ounce in the 1 liter size at the closest store to me. Usually the 1 liter is the most expensive per ounce so I generally dismiss it without even looking.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Toured Jack Daniels Distillery last month. A room we saw showed that you can purchase a barrell for like $6000 and shipping and taxes. They make it into the glass bottles and labels. Saw that Kevin Spacey had one and then there were sports teams. But those that had done this more than once tended to be larger liquor stores.I am guessing that for them, this is the cheapest way to buy it in bulk and lower their costs and they still sell it at the regular price.

Our guide says he and about 10 buddies all chip in and get one, but they have to ship it across state line to save money. anyway, they figure that per bottle they save 30% or more than if they were to have purchased it at a discount liquor store


----------



## DougN (Feb 6, 2016)

Which Knob are you sipping? I prefer the single barrel over the other Knob products - though I have them all in my bar. You can find a large bottle of Knob - the straight bourbon - at Costco for a reasonable price.


----------



## DougN (Feb 6, 2016)

CardsHockey said:


> Just tried Elijah Craig yesterday. Paid $30 and it definitely delivered on taste for the money. I also bought Maker's Mark for $30 and I think Elijah Craig is way better - I don't ever plan on buying Maker's Mark again.


Was it regular Maker's or was it 46? 46 is much better. Smoother with a nicer finish.


----------



## ClassicTop (Oct 25, 2016)

As a Kentuckian, I feel it my duty to at least mention some wonderful, reasonably priced bourbons. I prefer bourbon to single malts, but I understand I'm in the minority. My list, in no particular order, is as follows:

Woodford Reserve
Blanton's
Booker's
Weller 12 yr.
Weller Antique
Eagle Rare
Angel's Envy
Bulleit
Elijah Craig 12 yr.
Buffalo Trace
Willet
Four Roses Single Barrell
Jefferson's Reserve


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Since bourbon doesn't have the status appeal of Scotch, generally you are paying for either time or barrel space. If they raise the strength the bourbon goes into the barrels to cut down on the number of barrels used, the bourbon will be cheaper, but will require longer aging to taste right, and will generally lose more of its sweetness. If they lower the barreling proof, they can get a bourbon that tastes right with less time, but you end up paying for the barrel space. The market isn't usually very educated about barrel issues, so the younger, low barrel proof bourbons will be cheaper than the older, high barrel proof bourbons. On the other hand, some folks dislike the sweet bourbon flavor profile -- really depends on your preference. Personally I have a fondness for Bottled-In-Bond bourbons. They aren't very complex, but they are usually good enough to stand alone in a bourbon-and-water highball, and are affordably priced.


----------

